
Startup founders need someone to talk to who isn't board, team, or spouse - fapi1974
http://www.fernandopizarro.com/startupceoadvisor
======
fapi1974
Hello all. After going through several of my own startups and writing several
startup books I have a (small) amount of wisdom to share and the belief that
founders often need an unbiased listener. So that is the service I'm offering.
Simple pricing and nowhere near what an corporate executive coach costs.

